# is having a dog and a tortoise a good idea?



## coshepard (Dec 1, 2018)

hi everyone, so we have a dog who is really gentle and kind, but we are looking to get a senior leopard tortoise. We think our dog will be fine with the tortoise, but it's getting a tort we're worried about. We heard some torts can be aggressive and territorial, so we don't know what is the best decision. we think it will be okay, but we're asking for your feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## daniellenc (Dec 1, 2018)

Torts and dogs should be kept separate at all times. But it’s pretty easy since they’re safest in a pen anyway!! My dog and tort see each other all the time but my tort is in a locked enclosure completely safe.


----------



## coshepard (Dec 1, 2018)

ok, ya we were planning on keeping them separate. Thanks!!!


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2018)

I agree. You can have both just do not let them be together. No matter how calm your dog seems to be around a tortoise, the day will come the tort will become a chew toy. Seen it on here way too many times.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 1, 2018)

coshepard said:


> ok, ya we were planning on keeping them separate. Thanks!!!



You should be fine ... my dogs are interested in Darwin, but never get time with, or access to, him alone.

The closest they get is when they supervise Darwin's daily soaks.

Jamie


----------



## coshepard (Dec 1, 2018)

wellington said:


> I agree. You can have both just do not let them be together. No matter how calm your dog seems to be around a tortoise, the day will come the tort will become a chew toy. Seen it on here way too many times.


 okay, thanks for the heads-up. we don't want any chew toys around here!


----------



## coshepard (Dec 1, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> You should be fine ... my dogs are interested in Darwin, but never get time with, or access to, him alone.
> 
> The closest they get is when they supervise Darwin's daily soaks.
> 
> Jamie


thanks, this is really helpful for us.


----------

